

What if words were emotions. IA - barbudorojo

Recently I was chatting, trying to learn English, with a bot, from pandora bots. That was my first experience with bots. I don&#x27;t know how but in a certain way I got a little sad for the bot, and I told him that words are emotions. If he were capable of conquering expressions and words the emotions would be there. Strange as it may sound, words are like a mirror than enhance and shapes emotions. I wonder if, not having natural emotions, a machine could feels emotions by constructing a world where words are emotions.
======
informatimago
It's called "sentiment analysis", and it's a very well developped and
commercialized part of AI.

And of course, text generator use it to choose words according to the conoted
emotional load, according to the goal set by the emotional branding.

70% of twitter traffic is generated automatically by such systems, working for
the US military and corporations.

[http://www.pnas.org/content/111/24/8788.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/111/24/8788.full)

~~~
barbudorojo
Thanks for the information, seems like facebook is a big data source for
social experiment but there is some doubts about the legality of collecting
and analyzing the data for psychological experiments. Being a lisper, by
hobby, I see great opportunities for Lisp to become a very useful tool for
sentiment analysis.

